# Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?



## Niza (1. Juli 2015)

*Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Moin,

Draußen haben wir ja gerade ne nette Hitzewelle.
Bei uns sind morgen 38°C angesagt und heute 34°C.

Was macht ihr so, bei solchen Temperaturen(in der Freizeit)?
Schwimmen ?
Spazieren ?
grillen ?
zockt ihr PC-Spiele ?
Survt im Internet ?
Schlafen ?
Filme schauen ?
TV Schauen ?
oder würdet ihr am liebsten in den kalten Norden auswandern ?
Vielleicht ist euch aber einfach nur zu warm um zu antworten.

Ich selber bin einer, der bei solchen Temperaturen ganz gerne ins Freibad geht, wenn ich den mal Frei habe.
Schlecke mir auch gerne nen Eis.
Sonst bleibe ich in der Bude. Draußen ist es mir ein wenig zu warm.
Dann zocke ich etwas am PC, Schaue auch Fernsehen oder Surve ein wenig im Internet.
Also bin eher der Stubentiger.

Bin mal gespannt, was ihr bei solch einer brüllenden Hitze so macht.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Grundsätzlich muss ich arbeiten......den ganzen blöden tag arbeiten.
Was am Ende bleibt, ist der Abend.....an dem setze ich mich auf den Balkon, mach mir ein Bier auf und rauche ne Kippe.
Dann gibts Abendessen, dann wird sich vor die Glotze gesetzt......weil man zum zocken zu fertig ist.....vom "Ausgehen" ganz zu schweigen.
Dann gehe ich ins Bett......um morgen wieder *3 mal dürft ihr raten* zu arbeiten.

Am Wochende werde ich meine Frau 150km bei brütender Hitze durch die Gegend kutschieren, weil sie auf einen Junggesellinnen-abschied geht.
In dieser Zeit passe ich mit einem weiteren männlichen Opfer auf dessen Kind auf --> und kippe mir nebenbei 5 Bier rein.
Am Sonntag werde ich verkatert, vollgeschwitzt aufwachen......dann mache ich eine Tiefkühlpizza oder eher zwei (Frau), um mich dann an das Steuer meines, auf 80 Grad aufgeheizten, Autos zu setzen.....um wieder 150 km zurück zu fahren.

Dann ist Montag --> arbeiten......


----------



## Aldeguerra (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Im PCGH Forum stöbern und schreiben.


----------



## Ralle82 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Nach der Arbeit (im Büro hat es 32-33 Grad) fix und fertig auf der Couch den Tag ausklingen lassen und im Netz surfen und auf solche Fragen antworten 

Vielleicht am Abend noch ne Runde GTA V...


----------



## S754 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Arbeiten und am Abend habe ich eigentlich keine Lust mehr auf irgendwas. Aber am WE geh ich schwimmen, es soll ja bis zu 38°C heiß werden, da ist Abkühlung sehr gefragt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

[x] _Sonstiges(Kommentarpflicht)_ 

Da ich eh schon draußen arbeite und auch nur gelegentlich Schatten abbekomme verzichte ich auf Aktivitäten in der Sonne. Bevor ich freiwillig ins Freibad gehe stelle ich mich lieber ins Klo und ziehe ab .
Ich übe mich daher im Beamtenmikado und der PC geht auf Sparflamme damit die Bude nicht noch wärmer wird.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Leider nix dabei für mich, also [X] Sonstiges

Ich habe das Glück, Urlaub zu haben.
Bruzel also morgens ab 10-11 bis es nicht mehr geht, so gegen 13-14 Uhr in der Sonne.
Dann kann man Zeit vorm Rechner verbringen oder sonstige Indoortätigkeiten machen.
Abends ab 20 Uhr dann noch gern 1-2h auf dem Rad


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Was ich mache? Arbeiten gehen - wie immer. Besonders lustig ists bei den Temperaturen in Walzwerken und Stahlwerken wo man noch mit vollständiger Schutzkleidung rumzulaufen hat... da läuft dir der Schweiß in die Sicherheitsschuhe. 

Nach Feierabend... naja ich versuche mich möglichst wenig zu bewegen... in dem Falle nur die Fingerspitzen im Forum 


Auch ganz nett dazu: Alkfreies Weizenbier bei 4-5°C.


----------



## Niza (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Danke für die nette Beteiligung



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Auch ganz nett dazu: Alkfreies Weizenbier bei 4-5°C.



Nen schön kaltes Bier oder Getränk ist wirklich  ne nette Idee


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gerade den Ventilator entstaubt und der läuft jetzt rund um die Uhr

Zum Thema schwimmen gehen:
Der einzige Nachteil am Freibad in Wesel ist, dass es wirklich sehr voll ist,  bei solch einen Wetter.
Aber bei uns haben wir zum Glück den Auesee um die Ecke und dort mal abends um 21Uhr reinzuspringen ist auch cool.
Nur Mittags ist es da auch brechend voll.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Besonders lustig ists bei den Temperaturen   in Walzwerken und Stahlwerken wo man noch mit vollständiger   Schutzkleidung rumzulaufen hat... da läuft dir der Schweiß in die   Sicherheitsschuhe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo es auch sehr unangenehm zu arbeiten ist, ist in der Küche oder in der Werktstatt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Schwimmen! Das Wetter lädt förmlich ein, nach dem Bürotag, sich ein bisschen zu bewegen. Gegen die Hitze einfach was kühles und gut ist. Bei uns wird es durchschnittlich 36°C+ warm unter der Woche und am Wochenende. 

Am Abend dann gemütlich Essen und die Seele baumeln lassen, ansonsten das was der Grossteil hier macht. Im Forum stöbern und anderen helfen oder die Meinung zeigen  

Gruss Patrick


----------



## efdev (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

da ich mit der schule fertig bin und die arbeit bei mir noch nicht angerufen hat, liege ich die meiste zeit im bett, sitze vorm pc oder gehe ein wenig spazieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Wo ist das Feld

[X] Im Auto mit voll aufgerissener Klimaanlage sitzen und chilln

?


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Ich sitze einfach am PC wie immer.


----------



## torkol (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Wenn ich Zeit finde zwischen Schule und für die kommende Latein Schulaufgabe zu lernen (yay...) dann ins Freibad, zusammen mit meiner Freundin, meinem besten Freund und seiner Freundin 
Freitag abend gehts dann auch noch an nen Fluss chillen


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Grillen, Spielen und Schlafen


----------



## JoM79 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Wach bleiben, in der Hoffnung das meine Grafikkarte endlich kommt.
Nur um dann frustriert schlafen zu gehen, weil sie immer noch nicht da ist.
Dann noch viel zu wenig Schlaf zur Nachtschicht fahren und schön in der Halle bei 28-29 Grad schwitzen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was ich mache? Arbeiten gehen - wie immer. Besonders lustig ists bei den Temperaturen in Walzwerken und Stahlwerken wo man noch mit vollständiger Schutzkleidung rumzulaufen hat... da läuft dir der Schweiß in die Sicherheitsschuhe.
> 
> Nach Feierabend... naja ich versuche mich möglichst wenig zu bewegen... in dem Falle nur die Fingerspitzen im Forum
> 
> ...



Ich bin da wirklich froh nicht mehr als Servicetechniker zu arbeiten, da ich genau zu dieser Zeit immer den Pflichttermin im Kohlekraftwerk hatte in der Entaschung. 6 - 7 Liter trinken und nicht einmal das Töpfchen besucht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Beide Autos im Rekordtempo gewaschen, damit die Plörre nicht am Auto antrocknet 
Hier ist es zumindest noch nicht so unerträglich heiß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Jepp das war auch so ein Akt mit der Wagenwäsche weil der Felgenreiniger schneller trocknete als es einem lieb war. Derzeitig noch knapp 28°C vor dem Tipi und in der Höhle leider 24,5 °C


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Leider arbeiten und Abends vorm Rechner oder auf der Couch entspannen.
Für morgen und Freitag ist die Geschäftsleitung so nett uns wegen der Hitze um 13 uhr gehen zu lassen. 
Immerhin etwas. Bei dem Temperaturen im Büro ist es echt unerträglich. Geschweige denn sich anständig zu konzentrieren.

Am Samstag früh aufstehen den Pool im Garten mit Wasser voll laufen lassen und später den Grill anschmeißen.


----------



## thunderofhate (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

[X] sich Sonnen, draußen lernen, Radtouren.


----------



## Joselman (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Ich chille im Pool oder zocke im Keller. Schwitzen muss ich nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

OC rausnehmen und zocken/pennen/gammeln (inc Filme etc). 
OC deswegen weil die Bude zu warm wird, nicht weil die Kühlung versagt... Die Hitze draussen reicht mir, da muss nicht noch der PC als Heizkörper mitmachen


----------



## DAVlD (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Arbeiten... und danach am PC schrauben


----------



## keinnick (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Sonstiges aka mindestens bis 18 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## der_yappi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Arbeiten - und das bei Kollegen die ne Aversion gegen die Klimaanlage haben und mich hier schwitzen lassen...

Danach aber, da es auf dem Heimweg liegt, ins Schwimmbad (Jahreskarte).
Daheim dann nichts mehr essen sondern in möglichst leichten Klamotten auf dem Balkon entspannen, den Ventilator auf volle Pulle stellen und noch en schönes Buch lesen / mit dem Tablet en bisschen surfen.

Und wie schon geschrieben: möglichst wenig bewegen


----------



## maseywald (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Heute auf jeden Fall mal schwimmen gehn^^


----------



## ryzen1 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Grillen, Bier, Schlafen


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Ich setz mich ins Laserlabor in der Uni, konstante 19 grad


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Fuhr eben mit dem rad zur post und zurück. Seitdem fließt mir der schweiß wie eines wasserfalls von der stirn... Tropfe hier den ganzen boden voll.


----------



## Niza (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Auf der Arbeit ist die Klimaanlage ausgefallen  und wir hatten 41°C tandenz steigend je stunde ca 1-2°C.
Habe bestimmt 3-4 Liter auf der Arbeit getrunken.
Zum Glück hatte ich heute schon frühzeitig Feierabend da Frühschicht. 

Heute ist ja mal übel aktuell bei uns zuHause laut Außen-Thermometer 36°C.
Da hat man echt zu garnichts mehr lust.

Aber Kinoabend bei der Temperatur ist heute Abend noch drinne.
Minions
Wenigstens ist das Kino klimatisiert.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Arbeiten noch - aber wenn es gegen heute Abend etwas kühler wird,dann Grillen,Schwimmen und mit Leuten abhängen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

[X] _Sonstiges(Kommentarpflicht)_

Für die Uni büffeln, was sonst?


----------



## Amon (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Die Sonne lacht die Sonne sticht die blöden machen Mittagschicht. Nunja, ich bin einer von den blöden.


----------



## labernet (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



Niza schrieb:


> Auf der Arbeit ist die Klimaanlage ausgefallen  und wir hatten 41°C tandenz steigend je stunde ca 1-2°C.
> Habe bestimmt 3-4 Liter auf der Arbeit getrunken.
> Zum Glück hatte ich heute schon frühzeitig Feierabend da Frühschicht.
> 
> ...



4 Liter ist bei derzeit nichts ungewöhnliches (nur auf der Arbeit wohlgemerkt). selbst Temperaturen jenseits 35°C auch nichts. aber das bringt mein Job mit sich. 9h am Ofen stehen ftw


----------



## DAVlD (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

also ich komme ca. auf 0,5 Liter/tag höchstens... ich weiß nicht wie ihr so viel trinken könnt...


----------



## thunderofhate (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



DAVlD schrieb:


> also ich komme ca. auf 0,5 Liter/tag höchstens... ich weiß nicht wie ihr so viel trinken könnt...


Bei der Menge wäre ich heute bereits tot. Nein,  das ist kein Scherz!


----------



## Two-Face (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Hab' heute schon fast 2 Liter getrunken war dabei gerade mal einmal pis*en, da braucht dein Körper aber mal anders Flüssigkeit, als im Winter.


----------



## fxler (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich sitze einfach am PC wie immer.


Gutes Ding.
Mache ich auch. 
Da mein Haus so ein niedrig Abgabe dings bums Haus ist, penne ich mit offenen Fenster,  dann ist es morgens schön kühl,  dann Fenster zu, rollos. Runter und am Abend ist es so kühl wie am Morgen,  obwohl ich ein Zimmer auf der sonnenseite hab


----------



## Kinguin (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



DAVlD schrieb:


> also ich komme ca. auf 0,5 Liter/tag höchstens... ich weiß nicht wie ihr so viel trinken könnt...



Dafuq? ^^
Ich trinke schon an normalen Tagen 2-3 Liter mindestens,bei der Hitze daher sogar noch mehr.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Derzeit Krank im Bett liegen :/

Aber sonst: Trinken, chilln, schwimmen und mit meiner Freundin ihrem Bro durch die gegend Düsen


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Arbeiten.
22°C. Klimaanlage regelt. Eigentlich ist mir sogar etwas kalt. 



DAVlD schrieb:


> also ich komme ca. auf 0,5 Liter/tag höchstens... ich weiß nicht wie ihr so viel trinken könnt...



Allzu lange macht das eine Niere nicht mit.... 
Auch wenn das hier nix zu suchen hat und ich eigentlich ungern Ratschläge gebe, 
Aber da würd ich an deiner Stelle wirklich mal ärztlichen Rat aufsuchen! Ich meins nur gut...

1,5 -2 Liter sind das Mindestmaß, was man zu sich nehmen muss.
Bei Sport oder extremen Temperaturen auch das doppelte.


----------



## HardcoreKoH (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

[X] Sonstiges

Ich mag prinzipiell keine Temperaturen über 30 Grad. Ich bin die nächsten Tage im Büro (Frühschicht/Spätschicht), und bin froh, wenn ich Zuhause bin. Ich wohn in einer EG-Wohnung, und das in der Mitte des Hauses mit sehr viel Schatten. Dort ist es sehr angenehm und verkriech mich lieber da.  
25 Grad reichen vollkommen aus und dann macht aus das Grillen oder ausgehen Spaß.


----------



## T'PAU (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

/me sitzt die meiste Zeit im kühlen Hobbyraum im Keller und liest auf'm Galaxy Tab-S in Foren mit diesem besch*** Tapatalk. [emoji15] 
Mein Haupt-PC im 1. Stock ist schon drei Tage aus, viel zu heiss dafür und wird durch PC, AVR, TV usw. nur noch heisser.
Sommer über 25°C sucks! [emoji12]


Gesendet von meinem galaktischen S-Klasse Tablett mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Rarek (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

also ich gehe bei solchem Wetter raus und lass mich auslaufen  
ansonsten hocke ich drinne am PC oder schaue mir die Gewiter an wenn vorhanden


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

(x) sonstiges 

Im Garten liegen, und mich mit dem Gartenschlauch alle paar Minuten erfrischen


----------



## Amon (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Alles unter 25° ist Winter! Aber alles über 30° ist mir auch zu viel. Man kann gar nicht so viel trinken wie man aus schwitzt. Ich glaub ich habe jetzt schon 3 Liter Wasser weg und war nicht einmal pinkeln. Naja, nachher auf Nachtschicht, Klimaanlage 22°.  

Eine Woche noch und dann Urlaub. Wahrscheinlich ist das schöne Wetter dann vorbei.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Ab kommenden Montag:
Zug fahren, also so Städte, Seen und Wein sauf Tour durch ganz Österreich bis nach Bulgarien an das Schwarze Meer und so


----------



## longtom (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Ich hab meine obligatorischen 4 Wochen Urlaub wie jedes jahr im Juli .

Ich hab ne schicke schattige Terrase mit gemauertem Grill und ein 3x3 meter Plantschbecken im Garten  dazu noch guten Wlan-Empfang  ,ich denke ich werde die paar heißen Tage überstehen


----------



## PC-Mensch163 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Sterben !!! 
Ich halt solche Temperaturen nicht aus, ich kann nicht schlafen, bin deshalb und wegen der Hitze in der Schule übermüdet und genervt. Ich kann alles über 27 Grad nicht ausstehen. Aber mirgen wirds ja kühl <3


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



PC-Mensch163 schrieb:


> Sterben !!!
> Ich halt solche Temperaturen nicht aus, ich kann nicht schlafen, bin deshalb und wegen der Hitze in der Schule übermüdet und genervt. Ich kann alles über 27 Grad nicht ausstehen. Aber mirgen wirds ja kühl <3



hoffentlich


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Ach ich würde gern eine Wolke in der Wohnung haben,
MHH wolki wolki wenn die doch ein weniger dichter wären, das optimale Bett


Träumen am Fensterbrett:
Ach ich wäre gern  ein kleines Wölkchen, wusch und drüber und lachen über dumme Menschen 

Und mitten darin fängt es an zu stinken der Bauer konnte sich mit der Jauche nicht zurück halten


----------



## DaBlackSheep (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Ich weiß bei dem Wetter gar nicht was ich machen soll.
Nicht nur dass mir das Wetter mit seinen Schwankungen auf den Kreislauf und das Gemüt gehen - nein ich schwitze auch noch wie ein Schwein.
(Tauwetter für Dicke usw...)

In den vergangenen zwei Wochen habe ich den Rechner eher gemieden, die Luft war so schon warm genug,
wobei es sich bei 25-28 Grad in der Wohnung noch gerade so aushalten lies.

Ich bin eher ein Wintertyp, alles über 15 Grad finde ich einfach nur ätzend,
Noch ätzender finde ich 30 Grad mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Zumal ich sitze von 8 bis 15:30 Uhr in der Schule, in einem Raum mit über 20 PC's und einem Serverschrank,
der auf den ersten Blick klimatisiert scheint, aber in Wahrheit nur über eine Belüftung verfügt,
wobei die Wärme an den Raum abgegeben wird.

Die Klasse ist übrigens nicht klimatisiert...



So genug gejammert - meine Kinder freut das Wetter natürlich sehr.
Planschbecken,  epische Wasserbomben-Schlachten und Wassereis in rauen Mengen.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

WTF du bist in der Schule und hast Kinder?


BTT:
Ich bekomm immer Pipi in die Augen wenn ich wolken sehe,
ach ich wär so gern ein kleines Wölkchen


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Früher hab ich mich an solchen Tagen in mein HAF 932 gesetzt Im Ernst, bei den Temperaturen hilft natürlich viel trinken und am freien WE in`s Freibad/die Kiesgrube hüpfen. Sonst Nachts durchlüften und Tags über die Fenster verdunkeln. Und natürlich... im Forum nach Unterhaltung/Ablenkung/Hilfebedürftigen suchen

Gruß


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Und natürlich... im Forum nach Unterhaltung/Ablenkung/Hilfebedürftigen suchen
> 
> Gruß


trollen, lenkt von wärme ab


----------



## Niza (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Sonst Nachts durchlüften und Tags über die Fenster verdunkeln. Und natürlich... im Forum nach Unterhaltung/Ablenkung/Hilfebedürftigen suchen
> 
> Gruß



Jap mache ich auch so ähnlich, nachts immer Fenster weit auf
Am besten die ersten 15-30Min mit Durchzug.

Zum Glück soll es die nächsten Tage ein wenig kälter werden  
Aber nur hoffentlich nicht wieder zu kalt.

20 - 25°C wären für mich perfekt.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> WTF du bist in der Schule und hast Kinder?



Ich bin 34 Jahre alt und mache derzeit eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*



DDR2-Liebe schrieb:


> WTF du bist in der Schule und hast Kinder?



Es soll in der Tat Menschen geben, die sich weiterbilden habe ich gehört.


----------



## Zocker24 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Sport: radeln oder ins fitti und viel schwimmen im See


----------



## 3-tium (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

[X] Sonstiges
Arbeiten gehen


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Nachts leben, tgsüber schlafen. Als Student geht das gottseidank.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (22. September 2015)

*AW: Draußen Hochsommer 35°C ! was unternehmt ihr? bleibt ihr zuhause ? geht ihr an den PC ?*

Wenn auch spät:

Das, was man das ganze Jahr vor sich herschiebt: Serverraum neu verkabeln. Keine Kollegen, die nerven und kühle 19° 

[emoji14]


----------

